# Free Trip Give Away! Enter Here



## wharfrat (Dec 1, 2013)

Just a little thanks to the great folks on GON! We'll give away a half day trip chunkin' artificials for trout and reds. Just leave a comment and you are entered. If you want to get your name in the hat more than once to up your odds, just give us a "like" on our facebook page,(Coastal Georgia Inshore Charters). Be sure to write Gon/and your GON user name. And yes, you can have a friend like our page and put your user name down. This contest is exclusive to GON and we will announce the winner on Christmas Day. We will run the trip during winter between Christmas and Mar. 21st along with our other winter special rates. GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 1, 2013)

I would love to take my Dad fishing one more time.

Pls enter me.


----------



## ranger374 (Dec 1, 2013)

Good deal.  I always enjoy reading your updates and seeing your pics.

I'm in!!


----------



## carver (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm In. Thanks


----------



## Bream Pole (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm in.  Thanks


----------



## the_great_white (Dec 1, 2013)

This sounds like fun!  Count me in!  Thanks!


----------



## biggabuck (Dec 1, 2013)

Im in would love to fish the Ga coast.


----------



## CBqakNflats (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm in...thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## fredw (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Dec 1, 2013)

I would like to win to carry my sons and grandson.  Maybe start a family tradition.


----------



## Grunt-n-bleat (Dec 1, 2013)

Great thing you are doing. Thanks for the chance to win!


----------



## skiff23 (Dec 1, 2013)

Great opportunity. Thanks for giving us the chance !


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks ... add me in!


----------



## Plsmith (Dec 1, 2013)

Include me in on the drawing.


----------



## roperdoc (Dec 1, 2013)

Let's go fish!


----------



## mauser64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Im in!


----------



## redox (Dec 1, 2013)

*Free Trip!*

We always have a blast and catch lots of fish with Capt. Tim! Would love to go again..... For free!


----------



## sharks (Dec 1, 2013)

good deal put me in the hat


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Dec 2, 2013)

Put my name in
Thanks


----------



## gacowboy (Dec 2, 2013)

Great opportunity ,Thanks !!


----------



## QuackHead90 (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm in thanks!


----------



## tom terrific (Dec 2, 2013)

just to have that quality time with you , would be some of the best time on the water every
gon tom terrific


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 2, 2013)

Toss my lure in the bucket. Sounds like fun. Thank you for presenting the opportunity.


----------



## fishingmaddog (Dec 2, 2013)

Please put my name in!!!  I would love to take my Grandson who is 10 yrs old and put him on a trout or Redfish.


----------



## micahdean (Dec 2, 2013)

I would love a trip! Please put me down, thanks!!


----------



## dotties cutter (Dec 2, 2013)

Sounds like you are goin to make somebody a great day. No better fishing any where than right here in Glynn County. Love to go.


----------



## SASS249 (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm in, thanks


----------



## ddb (Dec 2, 2013)

Count me in, Thanks!


----------



## Rhodes (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm in. Thanks for your generosity!


----------



## jfinch (Dec 2, 2013)

Please enter me and good luck to everyone.


----------



## Redman (Dec 2, 2013)

i am ready.


----------



## seastrike (Dec 2, 2013)

name in hat.. thank you its a very nice thing for you guys to do.


----------



## ROAM (Dec 2, 2013)

wow. I would like to throw my name in.


----------



## bigkga69 (Dec 2, 2013)

Add Me!  Thanks!


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm in - thanks Wharfrat.


----------



## tidewater (Dec 2, 2013)

Say when.....!


----------



## FishermanSailor (Dec 2, 2013)

Way to go Wharfrat!  Count me in.


----------



## revrandyf (Dec 2, 2013)

It's been too long since we've fished with you Tim.  Please put us in the bucket.


----------



## bowhunter59 (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm in also.  Thanks for the opportunity to fish coastal GA again.


----------



## Chum (Dec 2, 2013)

I'd love to go!


----------



## Jeremy97 (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm ready to go!


----------



## Danny Leigh (Dec 2, 2013)

Put me in Tim!


----------



## SwampDonkey09 (Dec 2, 2013)

Thats awesome. I'll give it a shot!!!


----------



## Bowhunter58 (Dec 2, 2013)

Count me in, would love to learn from the master


----------



## hitchin (Dec 2, 2013)

*free trip*

please put me in. would love to learn more about the Hampton river area.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Dec 2, 2013)

Sign me up.  Love to be able to take the boys.  Thanks for what you are doing.


----------



## holton27596 (Dec 2, 2013)

add me to the list as well.


----------



## Huntsman.45 (Dec 2, 2013)

Add me to the list! Great thing you do Capt. Tim


----------



## Steyr (Dec 2, 2013)

X 2


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Dec 2, 2013)

I wanna fish when I grow up


----------



## donblfihu (Dec 2, 2013)

Free trip count me in, great opportunity here, thank you.


----------



## Steve762us (Dec 2, 2013)

I'll bite!  Count me in.


----------



## rdnckrbby (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm in. Thanks


----------



## FUGAZI (Dec 3, 2013)

*Please enter me.*

Thanks!


----------



## 3ringer (Dec 3, 2013)

Merry Christmas !


----------



## bronco611 (Dec 3, 2013)

Please add me in the drawing, I have never fished with a guide and would love the chance to see how the real fishermen fish. I am just a 1 or 2 weekend warrior LOL.


----------



## brown518 (Dec 3, 2013)

Awesome! I'm in


----------



## vanillagorilla (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm hooked!!!!!


----------



## team salty (Dec 3, 2013)

Amazing what the folks on the gon forums offer for free. Thanks for all who do such a thing. Paying it forward is amazing


----------



## geaux-fish (Dec 3, 2013)

Love fishing the Georgia coast, thanks WR.


----------



## mbaker8686 (Dec 3, 2013)

Count me in as well.  Thank you!


----------



## valvestem72 (Dec 3, 2013)

Would to take my dad catchin and not just fishin..Thanks for the chance..


_Posted from Gon.com App for Android_


----------



## skibum (Dec 3, 2013)

Sign me up


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2013)

Nice Gesture, I am in.


----------



## marshdawg (Dec 3, 2013)

Please add me to the hat.


----------



## Knotmuch (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## Deceiver (Dec 3, 2013)

Count me in!  Thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## dawgwatch (Dec 3, 2013)

Put my name in the pot...thanks for all you do to help all the amateurs


----------



## GTHunter (Dec 3, 2013)

Woohoo! Please pick me!


----------



## Lightnrod (Dec 3, 2013)

Count me in!


----------



## wellwood (Dec 3, 2013)

Count me in. I like to fish!


----------



## Loafy (Dec 3, 2013)

Sign me up !


----------



## GoVols (Dec 3, 2013)

Would love a chance to go. Sign me up!


----------



## reno (Dec 3, 2013)

Add me to the list.

Thanks,


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Dec 3, 2013)

Id like in also. Thanks.


----------



## RickyB (Dec 3, 2013)

Add my name to the pot please.

Thank you,


----------



## YakKen (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm in. Thanks


----------



## gcobb (Dec 4, 2013)

*Village Creek*

Love to fish artificial on Village Creek!


----------



## The Captain (Dec 4, 2013)

I want to go fishing bad, its been two years. Thanks.


----------



## Sanbur in MO (Dec 4, 2013)

What the heck   never win nuttin anyway   Thanks


----------



## co5 (Dec 4, 2013)

sign me up!


----------



## Slayer (Dec 4, 2013)

oh heck to the yea....entered!


----------



## ckilch7 (Dec 4, 2013)

Sign me up, I interned and lived on jekyll all summer and never got a red. Gotta fix that


----------



## Natty Bumppo (Dec 4, 2013)

Please include me


Thanks!


----------



## bownutz (Dec 4, 2013)

wow! That would be awesome.


----------



## davidf (Dec 4, 2013)

put me in............thanks


----------



## ozmanbucks (Dec 4, 2013)

Im in let me know


----------



## WetLine (Dec 4, 2013)

This is too kind an offer to pass up.  Thanks, wharfrat.


----------



## Monti61 (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm in...Thanks


----------



## madrabbit (Dec 5, 2013)

Awesome give a way!  Put me in!


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Dec 5, 2013)

I'll play


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 5, 2013)

I'd like a chance please Sir ...


----------



## lilbit2004 (Dec 5, 2013)

Count me in.


----------



## Bluegill2015 (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm In!


----------



## Fathead (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm in thanks.


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 5, 2013)

Im in too


----------



## hog daddy (Dec 5, 2013)

yep got to be in on this relly wish I had something to offer like this ur a blessed man


----------



## bigbasschaser09 (Dec 5, 2013)

Im in. Thanks Capt. Tim


----------



## co5 (Dec 5, 2013)

i am in!


----------



## bwhitley6 (Dec 5, 2013)

Enter me in for the Fishing Trip.
Thanks for offering this opportunity.


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 5, 2013)

thanks for the opportunity to participate...I'm in!


----------



## dannyray49 (Dec 5, 2013)

I would take my grandson on such a trip before he leaves for basic training this summer


----------



## Labhunter71 (Dec 5, 2013)

What a fantastic opportunity!


----------



## louieb57 (Dec 5, 2013)

would like to go on this trip with my son for our annual trip, so please put my name in the hat


----------



## guitarman64 (Dec 5, 2013)

put me in


----------



## Bwanajim (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks for the opportunity! And have a Merry Christmas!

GON/Bwanajim


----------



## Fisher of Men (Dec 5, 2013)

Woo hoo!! Love saltwater fishin


----------



## matto113 (Dec 5, 2013)

+1


----------



## shea900 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hay thanks...


----------



## GEAUXFIISHING (Dec 6, 2013)

Sign me up CPT


----------



## may1501 (Dec 6, 2013)

i'm in capt please


----------



## BoosterC (Dec 6, 2013)

I'd like to throw my hat into the ring.


----------



## seeker (Dec 7, 2013)

Please enter my name and thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 7, 2013)

Count me in.  Awesome thing you're doing. Thanks!!


----------



## Quailbriar (Dec 7, 2013)

I fished with Captain Tim this fall.  Worst guide out there. Didn't catch fish......boat sank.....had to swim back to the dock!  I think everyone should with draw form this free trip except me!   Who ever gets it will have a great time and will catch fish!  Tim is a Great guy and a lot of fun.  I m in.


----------



## Golden BB (Dec 7, 2013)

Im in.


----------



## Rob (Dec 7, 2013)

*Very generous offer*

Very generous offer - please sign me up Rob


----------



## deermedic6558 (Dec 7, 2013)

*Trip*

Count me in as well. Thanks


----------



## blu catz (Dec 8, 2013)

Count this terrapin in!


----------



## dirtnerd1 (Dec 9, 2013)

*fishing trip*

Count me in!


----------



## ltmedic (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks for the opportunity guys!! I'm in!!


----------



## hyprlt900 (Dec 9, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## archer47 (Dec 9, 2013)

Please put my name in the hat. Thanks and keep the reports coming..


----------



## fishin magician (Dec 9, 2013)

Please put my name in the hat. It would be an honor to fish alongside you.


----------



## Roysterson (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm in. Thanks Capt. Tim!


----------



## Trapnfish (Dec 9, 2013)

can you please put my name in the hat.


thanks


----------



## coltday (Dec 9, 2013)

Put me in Coach, I'm ready to play!


----------



## Danny Roberts (Dec 9, 2013)

*drawing*

GON/Danny Roberts

I would like to enter the drawing. Thanks.


----------



## rtv1960 (Dec 10, 2013)

Count me in. THANKS


----------



## mmingo (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm in. Thanks


----------



## deerhunter388 (Dec 10, 2013)

Count me in! thanks!!


----------



## Doug B. (Dec 11, 2013)

Win, loose, or draw you are really great for doing this. Some lucky somebody gets to go fishing with a great guy!


----------



## rifleroom (Dec 12, 2013)

*Hey*

I would like some of that! Thanks Captain Tim!


----------



## The Best Wife Ever (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm ready put me in thank you


----------



## flat-broke (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks for giving back. 
Count me in.


----------



## GADAWGS (Dec 14, 2013)

Very nice gesture and would like the chance


----------



## bhdawgs (Dec 14, 2013)

count me in


----------



## skippygus73 (Dec 14, 2013)

Add me in as well.


----------



## sea trout (Dec 14, 2013)

I'd love a chance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bass123 (Dec 15, 2013)

Can you accomadate handicap? If so Thanks for the chance


----------



## Geffellz18 (Dec 15, 2013)

Popa just retired. This would be awesome to take him fishing. Please enter me!


----------



## benbill (Dec 15, 2013)

Count me in.  I would love to go out with you.

Ben


----------



## Countryboys (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks for the chance. I'm in


----------



## Houndsman87 (Dec 16, 2013)

Put my name in the hat!


----------



## sentrysam (Dec 17, 2013)

Gas is so high it'd be nice to get in a freebie.BTW ,do you launch out of the same place every time ?Thinking about a little jaunt to B'wick ( from Harris Neck )to check the bridges for some sheepies ..wanna go ?Am dieing to try my i pilot out on the pilings .


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm in thanks!


----------



## Boar Hog (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm in like Flynn! Thanks!


----------



## Beefy Jim (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## Drew dumas (Dec 18, 2013)

I would love the chance to get out on the water again! 
I'm in!


----------



## Garnto88 (Dec 18, 2013)

Count me in. My wife and I are big fans.


----------



## one_shot (Dec 19, 2013)

Please enter my name and thanks !


----------



## Redman (Dec 19, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## bwhitley6 (Dec 19, 2013)

*Fishing Trip*

Entered into Contest.


----------



## tlee22 (Dec 20, 2013)

Please enter me


----------



## Chris B (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm in.  Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Dec 20, 2013)

Put me in coach!! Thanks!!


----------



## jfish (Dec 23, 2013)

Tim Tim Tim add me in my man


----------



## killswitch (Dec 23, 2013)

Toss me into the mix please..........and thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## huntindawg (Dec 23, 2013)

Put my name in the hat please.


----------



## JonesCoJason (Dec 23, 2013)

Please put my name in as well.


----------



## oldmossyhorns (Dec 23, 2013)

Please put me in, and thank you


----------



## ryanmarchall (Dec 24, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## LTZ25 (Dec 30, 2013)

Please put me in the drawing


----------



## Thad (Dec 30, 2013)

Please add me Thanks


----------



## Red jeep (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm in if it's not too late


----------

